# Brute not running, only idleing. HELP!!



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay, so went riding today only to get towed in. I noticed this morning after trying to go full throttle, it started to pop and lose power. I really didnt think anything of it untill it got worse. I tried to make it up a hill but all it will do is idle. On the way home, I stopped and bought a can of Seafoam and poured it in the tank thinking it might have got water in the tank. After getting home and unloaded, I pulled the air filter cover off to find alot(like half a quart) of oil in the bottom of the air filter box. Anyone got any ideas on what could be wrong or point me in the right direction on what to check??? Thanks.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Is it running rough? The oil is from your crankcase puking up. You are either doing WOT or a lot of wheelies. Need to look into the crankcase vent mod. From the sound of what ur saying you are running on 1 cylinder or a lot of trash in fuel tank.


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

No wheelies that day, had my son and nephew with me. It did puke up alot of oil back into the bottom of the airbox. After i got home and limped it back to the shed, i pulled the air filter and the metal screen out only to find a half a quart of oil in it. When it was back firing, it sounded like it was burping back into the air box as well. I changed the plugs today and still doing the same thing.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

are you possibly in limp mode?


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> are you possibly in limp mode?


Not that I know of. Wouldnt the FI light flash or something?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you should see some flashing on the display but others have said they had none and it was in limp mode. 
I dunno about that though. I would think you would always have the belt light flashing in a limp mode trip.


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, no flashy there. I'm gonna pull all the connections, blow them out, and regrease them. I did notice that when i have my airbox off and i can see the butterflys on the throttle body, im getting some serious sparking in there. Is this normal?? Doesnt seem to be.


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

So after learning about the sock on the fuel pump, i pulled the tank. Your right, had a little gravel/mud pit going on in there. Putting it back together soon,work calls. Hopefully this will take care of my problem.


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay, cleaned the tank out, pulled and cleaned the fuel pump and still same thing. It does seem to idle better but any throttle she starts popin. I havent checked the fuel pressure yet but, it only lets out about a 1/4oz when i turn the key on. Anyone know how much should it pump out?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

should be 1.7 oz or better


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I am begining to think we both are fighting a bad pump...But mine will pump fine for 3-5 mins then gets weak.. I will keep you updated as my trouble shooting contiues


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I am begining to think we both are fighting a bad pump...But mine will pump fine for 3-5 mins then gets weak.. I will keep you updated as my trouble shooting contiues


Yeah i believe your right. Anyone know a good parts house that sells cheap fuel pumps???


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

No luck but I am looking for a good price from somwhere ...500 bucks is crazy


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Im with you, thats a lot of $$ for a chunk of plastic. Got to pay to play tho i guess.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, I am thinking of trying a external pump.....


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever tore a fuel pump down and tried to clean it? Seems like it comes apart easy. Heres what i found in mine.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's alot of dirt!!

How could you possibly get that much unless you are taking in dirt, water or your cap is leaking?


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> That's alot of dirt!!
> 
> How could you possibly get that much unless you are taking in dirt, water or your cap is leaking?


 I have a 6yr old that loves to play with things hes not supposed to play with, I check it ALL the time when i ride now.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

search hard here, someone took apart their fuel pump and repaired(ithink?) it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it was djscrimm shoot him a message about it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine didnt have that much dirt....and I think my pump is shot


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Well took it apart, its def not $500 worth of stuff in there,lol. Found what looked like black silicon in the top of it blocking the port where the fuel comes out into the hose.






How it got in there i have no idea but, put it all back together and shes purrin like a kitten. Thanks for all the help and advice guys.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Check the rubber seal around the fuel cap, they will rot and allow rubber into the tank.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice. always good to put that 500 back in yer pocket instead of throwin it away


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats on finding that problem!


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Well its doing it again. Thought i had this problem fixed. Now, it idles perfect but, when i put it in gear(H,L, i didnt matter) it pops and spits again when i go wot. Its acting like its losing fuel pressure. Im going to check the pressure and change the plugs in the morn. I pulled and cleaned the injectors, did a volume test from the pump and its back to 1oz. Looks like more trash is in the pump again. Im starting to hate FI!! Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Back to running right again. Somehow, got trash back in the top of the fuel pump again. I cleaned the tank AGAIN, and now back to normal.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

glad your back running. You got that gas vent ran up?


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah its under the pod. All i can think of is.......i dk :thinking:?? Just glad its running right again.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

When you pump finaly kick out , I got a cheaper option than a new kawie pump


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> When you pump finaly kick out , I got a cheaper option than a new kawie pump


 So the idea you came up with worked???? I def need details!!! I see a sticky coming!! It really is a joke they want $562 for a new pump.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

the parts should be here monday. I feel confident that it will work just fine .


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well i see a new How To article !


----------

